# Origin or GCRM?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of starting treatment again soon but do not wish to go to RFC (also I've heard they have a bit of a waiting list atm).

Does anyone have any experience with origin or GCRM? - also do GCRM now do procedures here in belfast? (I know previously you had to travel to Glasgow) - I'm so confused as to which clinic to go for   thanks x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi nic

Gcrm now have a clinic in Belfast & also satellite in ballykelly. There is a gcrm thead on here if you need to ask any questions

I know if I was going to have more Ivf it would be gcrm, I been to the rfc & origin

Jillyhen


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Jillyhen   it's been a while since I've been in the loop as I took a year off, I'll have a look at the other threads, initially I thought origin as they are slightly cheaper but gcrm are closer and they have a great rep, guess it's just weighing everything up, this will be our last go so decided to go with somewhere other than RFC x


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Nics2


I have been to all 3, and whilst I can't say anything bad about RFC as they gave us our DD, I would 100 times over choose GCRM-Belfast over Origin. We had 2 failed fresh ICSI and one failed natural fet at origin before we had our DD through our nhs go. Personally I have no faith in origin. We actually moved our remaining 3 frozen embryos to GCRM from origin in April. Origin were not progressive in their approach whatsoever and would have had me do a standard medicated fet with our 2 day 3 embryos first and then use our blast if that didn't work. GCRM advised I absolutely didn't need to do a medicated cycle as I have regular cycles. They also suggested thawing the 2 day 3's and growing them on to blast and thawing the blast if needs be. That's exactly what we did and I've just had a phone call today to confirm I'm pregnant! Honestly, everything about GCRM is a million times better. The staff are lovely, the facilities are top notch and their results are brilliant so far. I would recommend them over origin even if this cycle hadn't worked! x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi nic
I have no experience with origin but i can tell u that gcrm belfast r fantastic!!!!
I am entering my 2ww an i can hand on heart tell u regardless of the outcome say that they are so friendly helpful considerate private an go over an beyond what they need too to make u feel at ease (well as well as u can be) lol i wud not hesitste in using them again but i really hope i dont have too!! 

They hold an open evenin every month an this may help u make up ur mind i think origin do the same

Best of luck where ever u choose xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, 

We're hoping to start round 2 ICSI oct/nov and have made an appointment with Origin and also going to GCRM open night end of September. 

We booked origin due to cost but have heard from few people both origin and GCRM work out roughly the same cost. 

I keep hearing great reports from GCRM so we'll more than likely go there. 

Also one of the doctors that works there is super nice and hoping to get him  lol

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

I completely agree with sparkle heart.. I have had experience with all three and here I am 8 weeks pregnant.. Right from the start of the open night at GCRM we felt at ease and through out our whole treatment and our treatment plan felt personal and well thought out.. Really wish we had of went there first. There service is second to none coming from such a bad experience and making myself a mini fertility expert I didn't need any of it they planned everything perfectly I didn't need to ask for anything.. 

Good luck


----------

